# I have a question about primative camping on State land



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Is it legal to primitive camp on state land in the summer? 

I know that you can have a hunting camp there in the fall but how about just camping on state land in the summer to enjoy the piece and quiet?

I have seen plenty of camps on Federal land in the summer so I am wondering about state land as I was told that yesterday you can not camp there in the summer.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Yes, as long as you post the free permit. And it's an area open to camping.


----------



## Curt (Jan 5, 2011)

Here is a link explaining the rules for Dispersed Camping from the DNR website. Enjoy yourself!

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10365_10883-31303--,00.html


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

swampbuck said:


> Yes, as long as you post the free permit...


Also take note no bark/tree penetrations when posting the permit or anything else for that matter.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Funny to see this thread today. Planned on camping at the Taquanemon river mouth but was unaware Paradise was having their Blueberry fest, everything was booked as this event has become quite popular. We camped at the lower falls campground Friday night. Met a nice couple from Kalkaska who often do dispersed camping. He explained the rules to me and gave me an printed copy of "Camp Registration Card". The rules seem easy enough to follow on Curts State/DNR link posted above.

The couple gave us pointers on some nice places for rustic camping. One place was near the Two Hearted River. I'm not certain but suspect this would have been federal land so I chose not to go. Personally, I was more worried about not having an ORV sticker and knowing where I can and cannot travel off the main roads. Too many rules have been made and too many differing (wild areas etc.) have been established/created in the last 15-25 years for my taste. Takes all the comfort and highlights out of spontanteous camping trips. Wife and kids were a little disappointed but I couldn't get out of their soon enough and booked it home. I'm not into breaking rules. Didn't feel comfortable enough leaving a pickup load of camping and fishing supplies in an hotel parking lot over night.

Here is a link to the Federal side.

http://www.fs.usda.gov/activity/hmnf/recreation/camping-cabins/?recid=18536&actid=34


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Thanks guys.

I thought that the informant was wrong.


----------



## water_of_light (Aug 13, 2014)

I've done dispersed camping. It's a great thing. One problem I have though is that the Camp Registration card instructs you to leave the card at the campsite, tacked to a tree. I find this to be pretty silly, as with having usually only one or two C.O.'s per county, I highly doubt that anyone will come by my remote camping place before the wind can blow the card off the tree and turn it into ground litter. I usually just take my card with me when I'm done.


----------



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

water_of_light said:


> I've done dispersed camping. It's a great thing. One problem I have though is that the Camp Registration card instructs you to leave the card at the campsite, tacked to a tree. I find this to be pretty silly, as with having usually only one or two C.O.'s per county, I highly doubt that anyone will come by my remote camping place before the wind can blow the card off the tree and turn it into ground litter. I usually just take my card with me when I'm done.


We place ours in a ziploc baggie and duct tape it to the tree....I would highly recommend putting it up...We have been checked many times before. We camp off the beaten path.


----------



## Curt (Jan 5, 2011)

water_of_light said:


> I've done dispersed camping. It's a great thing. One problem I have though is that the Camp Registration card instructs you to leave the card at the campsite, tacked to a tree. I find this to be pretty silly, as with having usually only one or two C.O.'s per county, I highly doubt that anyone will come by my remote camping place before the wind can blow the card off the tree and turn it into ground litter. I usually just take my card with me when I'm done.


I guess the reason for leaving the card is so the authorities will know who to look for if the site is trashed or trees are cut. Doesn't make much sense to me either.


----------



## water_of_light (Aug 13, 2014)

outfishin_, I always put up the card. But I don't leave it there. I just place it on my car's rear windshield, so it's facing the trail. It's the first thing I unpack when setting up and the last thing I stow away when leaving.

Curt, I think you are correct about why they want people to display them. Bu that sort of worries me. What if I have my card on display and days after I leave the site, some jerks come by and dump a bunch of trash and whatnot? The authorities come by, see the trash, see my card and blame me! ha. No thanks.


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

CHASINEYES said:


> I'm not certain but suspect this would have been federal land so I chose not to go. Personally, I was more worried about not having an ORV sticker and knowing where I can and cannot travel off the main roads. Too many rules have been made and too many differing (wild areas etc.) have been established/created in the last 15-25 years for my taste.


There is a difference between Federal land and State of Michigan land, though many, many people call it all "State Land"

But the vast majority of US Forest Service managed Federal land is open to camping with no permit required at all. The exceptions are generally posted, and quite similar to the exceptions on State of Michigan land - they don't want boat launches turning into campgrounds, certain areas of Endangered Species habitat are closed, etc. The excepted areas are generally well posted, and it is generally quite easy to find a spot to camp on Federal or State land.

For road closures, this is also pretty easy. Don't go around things obviously put there to keep vehicles out. Just because someone else sawed off a couple barrier posts doesn't mean you can now drive there. This still leaves an excellent system of legal access on to public land with no ORV sticker required.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

The legal question(s) have been answered. I moved this to the camping section for more to see and discuss.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

Curt said:


> I guess the reason for leaving the card is so the authorities will know who to look for if the site is trashed or trees are cut. Doesn't make much sense to me either.


 no you do not have to leave the card when you leave. in fact thats littering. the purpose of the card is mostly an easy way to comunicate who is there camping in case your off fishing or something when they stop by, and they collect half the card as a survey tool to monitor how much usage an area gets.

you may camp on any state forest area that is not designated no camping, and is more then 1 mile from a state campground. if you travel or camp a fair amount its a good idea to keep a few cards in yur camp gear. we often want to just stop for the night to eat and sleep till morning. and being a cheap geezer,,, just pull in somewhere quiet, post our card and turn in for the night.
P.S. always be a gentleman or lady in the woods and leave it cleaner then you found it. and if a CO checks on you be polite, friendly and offer a cup of coffee or soda. they might be at the end of a long hard shift . ask for a business card. i collect them and have quite a few in a 3 ring binder instead of baseball cards. they will get a kick out of going threw them to see friends and comrades in there.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

See #3 on the permit.....


----------

